# Craft items to sell in Beauty Salon??



## Nel frattempo

What craft items would sell in Day Spa?
Niece is opening a Day Spa/ Beauty Salon/ Tanning Spa in few months. What easy to make craft items would sell that would NOT require a license (like not any food items nor anything that would require some sort of license to use on the body). We have some chunks of good wood and were making wood artsy soap dishes. Any other ideas? Thank you.


----------



## CraftyDiva

One word..................... "Jewelry"



.


----------



## Bonnie L

Non-talc bath powder. Both scented & unscented would be good.


----------



## rainbowmoon

eye pillows!

and I definitly second the jewelry! I was a hairstylist for over a decade and used to make and sell hemp jewerly in one salon I worked at. I made more selling the jewelry than cutting hair! (Obviously you would want to sell something more upscale in a day spa!)


----------



## Sarah Bella

soap


----------



## CrawfishPie

luffa sponges


----------



## ELOCN

How about those rice packs that can be heated in a microwave to put on an achey part of the body? You must use 100% cotton (polyester melts in a microwave). Put uncooked rice inside. Pretty embroidery or something on the fabric. 

Sachets might be a good idea. A small sachet, made of either woven ribbon or pretty fabric, with sachet powder inside, to place in your dresser drawers to make them smell nice.


----------



## GrannyG

Hair Barettes.....beautiful ones can be made from old pieces of embroidered scarfs and pillow cases, also denim can be recycled....the bottom is frayed and the top piece is a leaf with silver veins or other designs. I would try to sell inexpensive bracelets as well.


----------



## Nel frattempo

Good ideas! Thank you. I had not thought of the jewelry nor the other ideas! All of these we can do. Thanks for getting our creative juices going.


----------

